# sunshine on a rainy day....



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

you'r coming mom?









*let's rush outside......*









*life can be good *









:wub:









oh, oh, was that a thunder i heard??









by the time I uploaded the pics, it's pouring down again :blush:


:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Heini, I :wub::wub: you.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Love those pictures


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I love the last picture!!! It's IS like he's thinking... "Was that thunder?, oh heck, We'll have to go in!" your pictures are always fantastic!!!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Heini, you are so precious!:wub::wub: I just love seeing your pictures and your precious little face!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Love the first one where he's asking you if you're coming out? Love them all but really loves that one? He's so expressive...


----------



## Kaiser (May 10, 2012)

He is just totally adorable! :wub:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

thanks for sharing some more pictures of Heini!! Have been wondering how you/he have been and lo and behold, you appeared again on SM!! Hope that we see more of you soon.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh Heini is such a handsome fellow!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

love!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Heini - I just love you.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Heini, I wanna come way in da sun wiff you! :wub: When's it gonna top wainin'???

Wub, Phoebe Twixibell


----------



## ThatBrunette (Jun 14, 2012)

That was a smile-worthy picture story.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

What a precious baby!


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

thank you my friends


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Heini, you don't need words. . . your eyes & face, & little ears say it all! Your mom is fantastic at catching your drift in the pix too. I would call this one, The Wordless Book by Heini & Becky!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I love you Heini :wub:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I got such a giggle out of that last pic! :w00t:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

That last picture is just priceless. Uh Oh, tunder!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh Heini - you're so cute! I wish Steve could come hang out with you on your patio!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Yep the adventures of Heini & Shnuppe are sunshine on a rainy day...or sunshine on a cloudy day or sunshine in the middle of the night here in California. I always enjoy your posts.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

There's Mr. Handsome. :wub::wub: Heini - i've missed you. You have to tell your mommy to take more photos of your and share them with us. We need our Heini fix.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

You take the most beautiful pictures. Heini is a hoot!:chili:


----------

